# Model Railroader - March 1980



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Trying to located an article by Gordy Odegard that appeared in the March (1980) of Model Railroader.

The article included scale drawing of a Propane complex that included bulk storage tanks and a retail store for bottle gas.

If you can help me out it would be appreciated. 

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

I have that issue. It was called the Peru Propane Corp. Do you need a copy of it? 

Steve S


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Steve,

That would be GREAT...Do you have the ability to scan it? If so, I can send you my e-maill address.

Let me know and again thanks.
Tom - Overthehill


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

I've got a scanner. Send me a private message with your email.

Steve S


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Would you mind sending me a copy too please? I have a propane company on my layout and would like to know how the support structures look. Thanks.

Massey


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

Massey said:


> Would you mind sending me a copy too please? I have a propane company on my layout and would like to know how the support structures look. Thanks.
> 
> Massey


Sure, just PM your email to me.

Steve S


----------

